# New guy from ohio



## Tommy83 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey == also from Ohio. :wave3: Couldn't get out this morning... but the other day I sat until sunset in my woods and it was dead quiet. A few weeks ago they were all over the place. However, I did see a big boy 10 pointer out and about when I came home from work the other day. 200 yds from my driveway standing in the middle of the road. Drove up on him and he meandered into the woods and looked back at me. And yesterday Mom slammed on her brakes on her driveway because a doe jumped over. Hot on her heels was another big boy. So they are out there... and it's TIME. Guess it's just the timing thing...

Best wishes to ya.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ohio72. Have fun here.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## elkoholik (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been having a lot of real slow days myself. Rut is definately kicking in, but unless you have a doe "in heat" in your area, the bucks probably aren't going to kick in to insane mode for another few days. My luck it will be the cold snap that rolls in the day archery season closes. PA tells you to put your bow away just about the time the bucks are reving in the highest gear.


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

:welcomesign: :welcome: Welcome to Archery Talk :welcome: :welcomesign:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## jgsilverbullet (Nov 7, 2010)

welcome...also new .....just be glad your hunting!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## ohio72 (Nov 6, 2010)

i agree just kinda frustrating..


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome Ohio Brother...I can't explain it...I see scrapes everywhere...very few rubs, and Deer Movement way down? But in Illinois Last Week the Deer were running aroun d like crazy??? Now wheather man says warmer weather???


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT
Have a GREAT archery experience here!*
:wav:


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome to the new addiction.
Lots of knowledge on this site.


----------



## .284 (Oct 5, 2010)

A bad(?) day hunting is better than a good day at work.


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome


----------

